# 2 star rating



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Wow, I did it! I got a coveted 2 star rating!!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

In only 33 trips. I thought you were more of a veteran.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pft.

I once had 4


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

So, what did you have to do to get it?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> So, what did you have to do to get it?


I think it was a woman who took 4 minutes to get outside. Then she wanted to drop off a sign and add a new destination to a transit center and I told her no.

Might have been a former Lyft driver that I picked up from a bar, took him 4 mins also, trip was 1.1 miles, AND he asked for Jack i.t.b. I told him no.

But I'm just guessing, it might have been someone else. Don't really know, don't really care. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I think it was a woman who took 4 minutes to get outside. Then she wanted to drop off a sign and add a new destination to a transit center and I told her no.
> 
> Might have been a former Lyft driver that I picked up from a bar, took him 4 mins also, trip was 1.1 miles, AND he asked for Jack i.t.b. I told him no.
> 
> But I'm just guessing, it might have been someone else. Don't really know, don't really care. Does that make me a bad person?


Yes. You need to have more empathy if you are going to properly serve your community.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Wow, I did it! I got a coveted 2 star rating!!!


I have yet to be graced with 2 star on Lyft. I did earn my first 2 star on Uber last week, quickly followed by my first 1 star. I knew Spring Break was going to be a shot to my ratings, but who cares about those stars. Pretty sure both Uber and Lyft know it is a failed feel good system for the PAX.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

We should have a special prize for anyone who can get the cycle, at least one each of every rating. I don't think I've ever gotten more than 3 of them in a week, i.e. 20 5 stars, 1 4 star, 1 1 star, in a single week, would be fun to see what you need to do to get all 5!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I guess Lyft PAX like me, on Lyft I never got less than 4 Stars. My Lyft rating right now is 5.0 Of course I think Lyft switched to an auto 5 star rating unless you go in and change it. Pax are lazy for the most part and won't change it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> I guess Lyft PAX like me, on Lyft I never got less than 4 Stars. My Lyft rating right now is 5.0 Of course I think Lyft switched to an auto 5 star rating unless you go in and change it. Pax are lazy for the most part and won't change it.


It's a lot easier to be 5 star on Lyft because it's only last 100 rides and they are now assuming 5 if you don't rate. I was at 5 on Lyft for a week then I drove off on someone who took too long on a a stop and went back down to 4.96. You can get a one star if you just try a littl harder!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You can get a one star if you just try a littl harder!


1s are easy, a 2 takes skill.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Wow, I did it! I got a coveted 2 star rating!!!


It's even more rare on Lyft! Good job.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Wow, I did it! I got a coveted 2 star rating!!!


I am expecting a full acceptance speech. Whom you want to thank for enabling you to be in a position to receive this etc etc.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

So proud _wipes tear_


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Don't really know, don't really care. Does that make me a bad person?


No, but . . . oh the envy now, among ants that don't have one yet. Maybe I'll 
have to bribe a Pax, to complete my collection. _"Mr. Pax, do me a favor, will ya?
I'll give you 5 bucks if you will please give me a 2-star rating."_


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Wow, I did it! I got a coveted 2 star rating!!!


How you get this? I got 13 1 star on uber.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Here's the to the 2 Stars





I'm in like Flynt. Just got mine!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> 1s are easy, a 2 takes skill.


Nothing against Mista T, but I don't think it's skill. I think it's luck. You gotta come across that one in a million pax who's packing a 2. For all we know, there's really only one crazy bastard out there somewhere, who's traveling the country giving out all the 2's.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Nothing against Mista T, but I don't think it's skill. I think it's luck. You gotta come across that one in a million pax who's packing a 2. For all we know, there's really only one crazy bastard out there somewhere, who's traveling the country giving out all the 2's.


skill!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> skill!
> View attachment 304160


Uncle


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If I ever take a ride as a PAX I'll be sure to leave a 2* for the ANT that picks me up.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I got my 2nd "3" star rating out of the blue this afternoon. As usual,no rhyme or reason. I have given up on the fraudulent rating system and just resigned to my eventual fate. I only need to drive another year anyways so I think I can hobble along with my 4.90 and dropping weekly rating.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

BOOM!! It was fate!! I read this last night and BADABING I got a 2 today. Battling (politely of course) with Rohit demanding it be removed. Pax mom requested ride for daughter. I asked via text if daughter was a minor. Mom said no she is 18. They lived way out in the sticks and the GPS took me on a ride over dirt roads full of potholes and mud. Mom gives me a 2 for navigation. I will take it to the Supreme Court!!!


----------



## UberVato (Jul 22, 2018)

Iann said:


> Here's the to the 2 Stars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Praying mantis?! Very good... for catching bugs, but NOT tiger !!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

As the song goes, "Two stars is the loneliest rating you'll ever get..."


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pft.
> 
> I once had 4
> 
> View attachment 303104


Where do you find the ratings info?


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

If you get 2 two stars instead of one, you must have done SOMETHING right.

I was only missing a 3 and I just discovered that I got it sometime in the last few days. Yay. Sucks though because earlier I had just notched up to 4.94 and now it is back to 4.93. But I am not even up to my first 500 ratings yet.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

My ratings swing up and down so frequently that it's not even worth the time to try to track.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> My ratings swing up and down so frequently that it's not even worth the time to try to track.
> 
> View attachment 306864


Let's see the 1 driving report; don't be holding out on us now.....


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Aww, my only 2-star fell off last weekend.

Got a couple 4-stars in exchange.

Ungrateful bastages.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

StickShiftUber said:


> Aww, my only 2-star fell off last weekend.
> 
> Got a couple 4-stars in exchange.
> 
> Ungrateful bastages.


I had at least one 2 star for most of my rating history but my last 2 star rating finally fell off a week or so ago. I think the easiest way to get a 2 star rating is to make a nearly unforgivable driver mistake but to apologize for it afterwards.


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

Woke up to my first 2-Star!! <3


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I had at least one 2 star for most of my rating history but my last 2 star rating finally fell off a week or so ago. I think the easiest way to get a 2 star rating is to make a nearly unforgivable driver mistake but to apologize for it afterwards.


I got three 2 stars in the course of a week. Don't know where they came from, but I do apologize if I make a wrong turn.


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

I sincerely believe my 2-star from yesterday came from a pax who believed they were rating their whole Uber experience vs just their driver

Could've been one of two people I picked up. With one- took me 15min to arrive due to spring break traffic, and connectivity where they were meant they couldn't track my progress.

The other... The commented asking why he had to walk so far to the pickup area at the airport


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

100hoursuber said:


> How you get this? I got 13 1 star on uber.


And I thought my 6-1*'s was somethin' to be proud of...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Wow, I did it! I got a coveted 2 star rating!!!


I am smitten with jealousy!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Reviving this classic thread, because I got the ELUSIVE 2* Rating this week!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Studies have shown that people give one star ratings for poor driving all the time but the two star rating is given when the passenger is personally offended by the driver on a trip that was otherwise perfect in every way. My 600+ rides as a passenger have taught me that a lot of you tell off color jokes and think you’re real funny but I got a whole pocket full of two stars coming your way. You people are trashy and I wish you would leave me alone in the car.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Studies have shown that people give one star ratings for poor driving all the time but the two star rating is given when the passenger is personally offended by the driver on a trip that was otherwise perfect in every way. My 600+ rides as a passenger have taught me that a lot of you tell off color jokes and think you're real funny but I got a whole pocket full of two stars coming your way. You people are trashy and I wish you would leave me alone in the car.


Hmm, I never tell off color jokes unless the conversation has already gone there by the present and even then I hold back. I get my 2 star ratings honestly, by denying entitled pricks their good given right to make a 30 minute drive through stop late Saturday night. I'm not trashy ty, or at least if I am I keep it to myself.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Studies have shown


Any chance you could share a link to one of these studies?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I think it was a woman who took 4 minutes to get outside. Then she wanted to drop off a sign and add a new destination to a transit center and I told her no.
> 
> Might have been a former Lyft driver that I picked up from a bar, took him 4 mins also, trip was 1.1 miles, AND he asked for Jack i.t.b. I told him no.
> 
> But I'm just guessing, it might have been someone else. Don't really know, don't really care. Does that make me a bad person?


Keep up the great work?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I think it was a woman who took 4 minutes to get outside. Then she wanted to drop off a sign and add a new destination to a transit center and I told her no.
> 
> Might have been a former Lyft driver that I picked up from a bar, took him 4 mins also, trip was 1.1 miles, AND he asked for Jack i.t.b. I told him no.
> 
> But I'm just guessing, it might have been someone else. Don't really know, don't really care. Does that make me a bad person?


Now you're an official Uber Pro.



Zaarc said:


> If you get 2 two stars instead of one, you must have done SOMETHING right.
> 
> I was only missing a 3 and I just discovered that I got it sometime in the last few days. Yay. Sucks though because earlier I had just notched up to 4.94 and now it is back to 4.93. But I am not even up to my first 500 ratings yet.


I'm doing my best to get to a 1.5 rating, or picking someone in management at Uber and kick him/her out of the car in traffic.

When you get a 2 star rating Uber will send you a new sticker to display, ??The ?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Getting a 2 is very difficult. It is not an instinctive negative reaction which would get you a 1. It’s a deliberative reasoned response from a person who truly thinks you suck.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> As the song goes, "Two stars is the loneliest rating you'll ever get..."


2 dog night?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

A 2-star represents a neurotic passenger who wants to give you a 1*, but in their heart they know you don't deserve a low rating, so they give you a 2*.

This reminds me of the college girl who (falsely) claimed her ex-bf raped her. When the police questioned her about it she said "he deserves maybe a couple years." (A full 20 year prison term is too much, maybe 1-2 years is enough to teach him a lesson...)

Basically a 2* is an admission of neuroticism/guilt.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have two, count 'em, TWO two star ratings on Uber Taxi. Oddly enough, I have no one stars. I must be doing something incorrectly.

I do have one one star on UberX and one two star. Lyft I have the same as UberX.


----------



## Lively13 (Nov 13, 2016)

I wish riders had to give a written explanation to why they gave us anything under a 5. There would be less assholes and easier for Uber to discard false ratings from ****** pax. And riders are also unaware the 4 stars is bad. After all anything else that’s 4 stars like a hotel or restaurant means it’s really good.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Wow, I did it! I got a coveted 2 star rating!!!


All hail our fearless leader, Mista T!


----------



## rlb1470 (Feb 19, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> All hail our fearless leader, Mista T!


I now have 3 2*s...lol


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Wow, I did it! I got a coveted 2 star rating!!!


Congratulations, you just won the Oscar for rideshare.


----------

